# Head stuck in fence...Again...



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

One of the goats seems to be going through a phase where she sticks her head through the fence and can't get back out because of her horns. So aside from disbudding, I would like to see what everyone does to get around this issue. Do they grow out of this awfulness? I have had to cut this doe out three times, just today. That is a lot of holes in the paddock fence!!

The goats are grounded to their pen (which has been set up so they cannot get their horns stuck) and the grassy area is off limits until I can fix something else up. 

I could run hot wire, but the goats really don't seem to be very effected by my weak DC fence charger. What other options besides refencing or double fencing with smaller holes are there? There is roughly 1/5 mile fenceline that needs to be goat-proofed.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Take heart. I had one who did this three times before she finally figured it out. She hasn't done it now in over seven years. Maybe yours will work it out, too.

You never stop worrying, though.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I think her horns will eventually get big enough she won't be able to get her head through . The sooner the better, I really do like this doe's personality normally.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

You can duct tape a stick or piece of pipe across the horns so she can't get them through in the first place.

I never cut the fence to get a stuck goat out. I figure if they got them through, they have to fit going back - its just a matter of turning their head the right direction to get the horns to fit back through. My adults each only got stuck once before learning. Last year I had a boer kid who got stuck about 20x before he finally learned to quit putting his head through the fence. His twin brother never once made that mistake. Go figure.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

The duct tape and the stick works very well. Find one about 1 1/2" across and tape it close to the end of the horns. Don't be stingy with the tape. As her horns grow, she won't be able to fit them through anymore and you can take it off. 

I had a Boer cross doe that was in the fence daily. Her horns didn't spread much as they grew. It was a constant battle. She kept a stick for years. One of her sons was a chip off the old block. I would wrestle him out of the fence and he would run across the pasture and stick his head in another fence.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Oooooh, yes!! The stick idea is great!

Thank you! I see now that I may have been going about this problem backwards. Don't goat proof your fence, fence proof your goat! I will try this and report back with results.

ETA: I did leave her in the fence for at least an hour, sometimes 5 or 6 hours, before helping her out of the fence if assistance was necessary. I had that same idea, "you can sit there and think about what you've done for awhile, goatie!" Obviously I didn't let her think about her actions long enough, haha


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

What breed? In those raised specificially WITH HORNS, there are horn sets that are desired for a reason. Others are NOT selected in teh US, and when they do have horns, have absolutely ridiculous horn sets that will be very hard to 'manage'. 

Consider disbudding. Or, change your fencing/equipment, breed to polled (Keep in mind in some breeds it is related to hermaphroditism) or cater to their horns (poles/training, accept the risk of death) are all possible options. All animals will try to go across the fencing. Not all horn sets will allow them to remove their heads easily. Question whether it's humane to leave horns on if you're not willing to change your management to accomodate for leaving horns on especially since changing horn qualities are likely to be impossible considering almost nobody but you are likely to be selecting for horn set in the majority of breeds raised in the US.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

She is Alpine and Nigerian dwarf crossed. There isn't really a good reason she has horns, I just couldn't find a local to do disbudding at the proper age. At this point in her life I might balk at dehorning her, especially if I can find another way to prevent this issue. My thinking is to prevent her sticking her head through the fence and not make it easier on her to do it.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

We always took 1x2s and drilled holes in them. Put them on their horns with about 3 out 4 inches sticking out. Just use a round squeeze clamp to keep them on and your good to go.


----------



## OwlHillFarm (Feb 11, 2016)

Good luck with the stick trick! It seems to work well for the folks who use it. Mygoat is completely correct- as usual- about selected horn sets. Correctly set horns are part of the checklist for which kids get collars and names and which ones get channeled for slaughter. Of course, I also happen to think that Kiko horns are beautiful. Kids get hung up no matter what, it seems. Good luck with her. Hopefully she sorts herself out soon and stops putting holes in your fence!


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

You don't have to cut the fence. Use a hammer or fence pliers and slide the vertical stays a little farther apart and the head and horns will come right out.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've read stories on here about goats that have died after being stuck in the fence in the hot sun or having their unnatural behavior trigger an attack by another goat.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Update: the stick method works! I had some trouble fitting her with an appropriately sized, lightweight stick but finally found something. She was VERY mad there for a minute when she couldn't get her head through the fence. Ha, hahaha.

She looks totally ridiculous but this really does work.


----------



## pattishadow (Feb 12, 2010)

I once had an old neighbor that would clamp a small board to his goats horns and called it their bonnets. thanks for the memory.

Pattishadow


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, I have her twin.












This was from 11 years ago, but she hasn't changed much. Just longer horns.

She's not the one who gets caught in the fence, though.

Glad you found a solution! Well done!


----------



## chirpcakes (Apr 10, 2016)

Sometimes if it bothers me enough, I put chicken wire around the fence so it can't fit through


----------



## boerboy (Oct 7, 2012)

Please never take it for granted. In my neighborhood we had lost 2 goats because they got stuck to fence, and it was too late when we returned home from work to find that they are stuck.

I had used the stick method - it works great. I thought I invented it  Silly old bear


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I once had a wether I kept for a pack-goat. LaMancha, had little short horns, took years for them to grow enough not to fit through woven wire. I ended up using hot wire on stand off insulators. He did it so much that he didn't freak out, he just waited patiently, he knew I would come rescue him. I will say, that the only thing worse than being a wether with little short horns that get stuck in the fence, is being a wether with little short horns that gets stuck in the fence in a field that is also inhabited by a buck in rut.


----------

